# NEED ASAP Bucket Truck Operator/Climber/Foreman



## GlenWimpy (May 14, 2011)

I've been in business 25 years. I'm getting to old to do EVERYTHING. I need a Bucket Truck Operator/Climber/Foreman ASAP!

Must have experience
Must be professional , neat and clean
Must have valid drivers lisence
Must work well with others

Thanks

Memphis TN

[email protected]


----------



## fishercat (May 14, 2011)

*sounds good!*

too bad you're on the opposite side of the state.


----------



## GlenWimpy (May 15, 2011)

That would be a long drive to work everyday!

I have a 1996 GMC 6500 Diesel with 65K miles with a 2006 Hi Ranger 65 ft boom and 11 ft chipper box , a 2001 3500 HD with an 12 dump box and a 2009 BC 1500 Vermeer chipper. I have a large leader add in the Yellow pages , so that brings in alot of work.

Most of the hacks and south of the border tree cutters have left town!

We stay busy , especailly with the storms.

I'm just getting to old to do EVERYTHING. At 49 , I can't do what I could at 48!


----------



## fishercat (May 18, 2011)

*If they all left your town.............*

looks like they came here!


----------



## cworley (May 22, 2011)

like fishercat said to bad your on the other side of the state im about 1hr north of knoxville


----------



## GlenWimpy (May 22, 2011)

I need some body to work 5 days a week for me!!!!!!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Jun 4, 2011)

We work 5 days a week , sometimes 6 , start at 7 done by 1 , sometimes 12 , sometimes 4 or 5 pm. I pay my ground men 125 a day , climber 200 to 350 a day depending on what we do. ( I have paid as much as 500 to 800 for a single tree) (I'm an honest Christian man , I pay my people good)

I'm 49 and can OUT CLIMB ANYBODY! I could climb 7 days a week at 35 , but at 49 , if I climb 2 days , I need 3 days off! 

I need to be biding jobs , not having to do the climbing and bucket truck work. We stay busy in the summer , slows a little in the winter , but I sell firewood in the winter. We've had for madjor storms in Memphis so far this year , so were busy.

I have a 2006 Hi ranger ucket on a 1996 GMC 6500 diesel with 54K miles in excellent shape. A 2009 Vermeer BC1500 and a 2001 Chevy 3500 HD chipper truck. I only use NEW Husky saws!

I also have a web site and a yellow pages leader add , so I have plenty of work.


----------

